# Jkd



## kelcca (Jun 17, 2003)

I have been doing JKD for about 2yrs, some times I feel we do too much in one class. We go from jun fan drills to thai to silat to wing chun to stike work all in one class, it's  some time hard to get a good cardio work out because your intensity is always going up and down. You many be going hard for 2 thai drill then into 10 min's of stick. Do all school train like this??  I have trained in Thai and boxing so I am use to high cardio training, and have some time felt like quiting, and so have other students who have done boxing or thai. There are no Thai schools here so if I quit there is only boxing and I would miss the stick and self defence work. Would it be wrong to tell my Sifu/Guru my opinion?? Has anyone else experience this? Also we hardly ever spar, I was in a thai/arnis school before I moved here and we spared at lease twice a week and trained the  Thai drill and arnis drill's hard?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Where I take JKD we tend to focus on one or two things per (45 minute) class, often starting with an easy version and working up to a more complicated version by adding things to it. The JKD class is followed immediately by a BJJ class which is where the cardio is worked.


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 23, 2003)

I guess it covers the range.

The last JKD school I was at was just like yours.  We would start with stretching, then boxing, then muay thai, then silat / kali.

We wouldn't really spar much in the beginning classes (Phase 1).  Sparring started to come in at Phase II (which was when I left to go back to school).

At the current place I'm at, there is the "Phase / MMA" class that covers boxing, kickboxing (Jun Fan and MT), some BJJ and some Kali.  It's a good class to put it all together.  But the other classes tend to focus on only one thing.  There are Jun Fan classes 3 times a week, Kali / FMA, Silat, Muay Thai, Savate, Vale Tudo... Each of these are dedicated classes.  I think it's a system for people with more time and money on their hands then me (as I'm still a student).  So I can only do 2 classes a week, which are either two Jun Fan, or the Phase and Jun Fan.


I dont' see why it wouldn't hurt to ask your Sifu about this.  But if you really want to get your cardio up, then do cardio stuff at home.  Or ask if there is any free time you can just work the bag at the gym/kwoon.


----------



## Black Grass (Jun 24, 2003)

I to have trained in a JKD school like. One of the problems with JKD is there so much cool stuff some instructors may have a hard time focusing (especially if they are relativley new). There is no harm in expressing your opinion to your instructor. Its all in the approach. Since there is boxing in your area you could supplement your JKD, say box 2 times a week and JKD once (or what ever you feel comfortable with) unless there is an issue of time and money.

Here is the kicker though, your instructor may not have sparring because he can't fight for s**t. There are alot of 'drill masters' in JKD unfortunately (the JKD equivalant to a 'paper tiger')   and he might be one of them.

I see your in Canada may I ask were?

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kelcca _
> *I have been doing JKD for about 2yrs, some times I feel we do too much in one class. We go from jun fan drills to thai to silat to wing chun to stike work all in one class, it's  some time hard to get a good cardio work out because your intensity is always going up and down. You many be going hard for 2 thai drill then into 10 min's of stick. Do all school train like this??  I have trained in Thai and boxing so I am use to high cardio training, and have some time felt like quiting, and so have other students who have done boxing or thai. There are no Thai schools here so if I quit there is only boxing and I would miss the stick and self defence work. Would it be wrong to tell my Sifu/Guru my opinion?? Has anyone else experience this? Also we hardly ever spar, I was in a thai/arnis school before I moved here and we spared at lease twice a week and trained the  Thai drill and arnis drill's hard? *



I'd say that if you have 2 years JKD under your belt from a decent instructor, then you should be coming to "your own conclusions" of your ultimate reality of combat".

JKD development is a progression in your self discovery of truth in martial arts. Either you achieve JKD or you don't. Maybe your truth is not the same as your instructors, but you have to be open to the path of self discovery that your instructors sets you on. Learn as much as you can and be open minded, you might wake up one day understanding full well why your instructor teaches the way he does.

I have a goal for my students. I teach about 65-70% stand up 
(Jun Fan and Ju Jitsu) and 30-35% ground grappling. Early on I concentarate heavily on Jun Fan and for the ground work I teach the differant positions of control and work them towards transitioning from (grappling) position to position.

As a student begins to "understand" the grappling positions, their stand up should be improving. By the time they reach assisstant instructor level, they will have a good "physical and mental" understanding of Jun Fan as well as be a well versed grappler. They will be "developing their own flow" from art to art.

Its a progression of where I want to take my students and early on they are not expected to understand how they get there, until "they are ready to understand."

Everywhere we go JKD is going to be differant but it sounds like the training is in line with good training. Maybe he is just trying to cram too much into one class. As an instructor he learns over time as well.
:asian:


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jun 25, 2003)

We usually focus on a few different things, however all is done ultimately against full resistance. We spar in every class as well. 
We have seperate grappling classes...

KG


----------



## kelcca (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank's all for your replys and info.  My teacher is certified under sifu Insanto and he is a very able street fighter and tournament fighter so why we do not spar alot I don't know. Could be because there is so many new students all the time and a lack of real senior students. I think the class is missing out on alot by not doing intense thai/boxing drills and sparring. Black Grass I am in Nf, have you trained with Dr. Jopet, Arnis DeMano or Ron Day ? Thanks.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 12, 2003)

No i haven't trained with Dr. Laraya. My primary system is Kalis Ilustrisimo. I really don't have time to commit to learning another system right now although i am intrested in seeing some Lapunti.

Vince


----------

